# Gailer.net



## FortunaTactics (12. Jun 2014)

Guten Tag,

also es geht um dieses Tutorial:

Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java

Aufgrund dessen, dass ich hier viel mitlese und mir immer wieder auffällt, dass hier Codebeispiele sind die in diesem Tutorial nicht vorhanden sind, frage ich mich ob ich in diesem wirklich ALLE Basics lerne. 
Die for Schleife beispielsweise wird nicht angesprochen.
Ebenso wenig Arrays. Und ich denke dass das wichtige Basics sind die man Wissen sollte.
Würdet ihr es empfelhlen trotzdem mit dem Tutorial weiter zu arbeiten?
Ich habe mir jetzt folgendes Buch bestellt: 

Programmieren lernen mit Java: Aktuell zu Java 8 - Keine Vorkenntnisse erforderlich (Galileo Computing)

Dennoch find ich oben genanntes Tutorial sehr gut aufgrund der Programmieraufgaben und der leicht verständlichen Kapiteln.
Wer hat es denn schon komplett gemacht?
Wie sind eure Meinungen darüber?
Ich bin jetzt bei Kapitel 20 und kurz vor der OOP. Jedoch hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl das ich eben noch nicht alle Basics kann bevor man zur OOP übergeht. Oder irre ich mich da?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## lord239123 (21. Jun 2014)

Auch wenn einige Basics fehlen, kann es nicht schaden, sich das Tutorial als Anfänger durchzulesen, da doch sehr viel gut vermittelt wird.

Wenn du die Sprache allerdings richtig lernen willst, würde ich eher von solchen Tutorials abraten.
Du solltest dir ein Buch kaufen oder dir z.B. die Onlineversion von Java ist auch eine Insel durchlesen.
Die Onlineversion besitzt eigentlich alle Infos, die auch in der gedruckten Version vorhanden sind.


----------



## FortunaTactics (22. Jun 2014)

lord239123 hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn einige Basics fehlen, kann es nicht schaden, sich das Tutorial als Anfänger durchzulesen, da doch sehr viel gut vermittelt wird.
> 
> Wenn du die Sprache allerdings richtig lernen willst, würde ich eher von solchen Tutorials abraten.
> Du solltest dir ein Buch kaufen oder dir z.B. die Onlineversion von Java ist auch eine Insel durchlesen.
> Die Onlineversion besitzt eigentlich alle Infos, die auch in der gedruckten Version vorhanden sind.



Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe mir jetzt das Buch ,,Porgrammieren lernen mit Java" (java 8) gekauft und auch schon fleißig gelesen. Das ist ein gutes Buch für Anfänger, das einzige was mir etws aufstößt ist, dass dort direkt mit GUI gearbeitet wird. Aber ich denke das wird auch kein Problem =)

Ich werde jetzt das gailer.net Tutorial zu Ende machen und mich paralell und danach mit dem Buch auseinander setzen.
Danach werde ich einige kleine Projekte umsetzen und mich dann der Java Insel (Beide Teile) zuwenden.
Zwischendurch schau ich mir noch eine gute Youtube Reihe über Java an.

Ich hoffe das es für den Anfang ausreicht und ich den richtigen Start gefunden habe.
Bin aber jederzeit für gute Vorschläge offen und dankbar =)


----------



## phisoft (13. Jul 2014)

auf Gailer.net auf der Startseite gibt es einen Link zur englischen Originalfassung!

Dort werden Arrays behandelt; wahrscheinlich hat der deutsche Übersetzer aufgrund zeitlicher oder sonst. intrinsicher Demotivation einige Kapitel ausgelassen :bahnhof:.

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Sorainthy (26. Jul 2014)

Kapitel 12 und 13 sind nicht in der DE Fassung enthalten.


----------

